
Palm Pre: Two Months In - tvon
http://randomfoo.net/2009/08/25/palm-pre-two-months-in
======
tvon
(via. Daring Fireball)

I realize this can potentially spawn all sorts of "that's not my experience"
and a point-by point counter-list of why this list may or may not be
bullshit... but all the same I find things like this interesting, and I think
it's good to discuss longer-term experiences with different devices to counter
the "I had to review this device so I used it for a week" columns and "I
already hate this device but I'm going to give it a once-over and find more
things I hate about it and make a list all while giving a strong look of mixed
disapproval and disgust" type posts...

